# Wanted - reverse polarity thing



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can get a gadget that tells you if you are on reverse polarity hook up? 

I have seen the gadgets that do the check and "convert" as necessary, but somewhere I saw a thing that looked like a standard three pin plug. You plug it into one of your internal sockets and the red/green light illuminates as deemed fit. Does anyone know where I can get hold of one of these types? 

Thanks in advance

Russell


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Polarity tester*

Russell,

Most of the UK caravan accessory shops stock them e.g. Towsure, as do other electrical suppliers (and Screwfix!). But you need to ask if it's really necessary ....

Ray


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

one here from maplin £4.99

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=9800&doy=7m4


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reverse polarity*

Gazza - thanks for that - that's exactly the thing. I seem to have looked everywhere for them!

Russell

Ray - not sure if it is necessary or not - but for a fiver - and I already have the leads with the reversed wires etc, problem is I never know if I need them or not!


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Polarity tester*

Russell,

Sorry, I wasn't making myself clear. I meant whether it actually makes any difference in practice when your polarity is reversed. Has anyone on the forums ever had a problem because of reversed polarity? My Chausson has continental wiring and it makes no difference which way round the polarity is. The only 'risk' in UK m/h's is because of the single pole switches and I do wonder if this is a 'real' risk. - it shouldn't affect appliances.

Ray


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a gadget that tells you if you are on reverse polarity hook up?
> 
> ...


Russell,

Be very careful about using the gadget that "Converts" some people have had problems with the ones that are wired into the 240 volt system.

If you do get one make sure that all the appliances in the van are switched or better still disconnect the power before using the change over switch.

If you switch over while the power is connected and appliance are switched you can burn out the unit.

I'm sorry I've have not explained that very well.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reverse polarity*

Hi

I don't think I was very clear either.

The other van had a red light that came on if reverse polarity was "present". In that scenario, I unplugged from the EHU, and replaced the lead with my "home made version".

This van - as far as I am aware - does not have a red light to come on if reverse polarity is present, so I am simply looking for a "reversed polarity detector".

As for if it does any damage, I have been reliably informed that it does no harm, but any appliance left plugged in may be still "live".

Anyway, I have ordered one of the gadgets.

Thanks

R


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Reverse polarity*



Rapide561 said:


> Gazza - thanks for that - that's exactly the thing. I seem to have looked everywhere for them!
> 
> Russell
> 
> Ray - not sure if it is necessary or not - but for a fiver - and I already have the leads with the reversed wires etc, problem is I never know if I need them or not!


 Well im glad Ive been able to help Russell after the excellant help you have given me in the past ccasion5:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

It may not harm mains equipment installed in the MH, but you are at will to plug in a multitude of mains powered equipment, some of which could be subject to damage, or worse still dangerous, if the polarity is wrong.

I ALWAYS test polarity with a short lead with a rubber socket plugged into the mains supply when out of the UK, before plugging into the MH.

Better safe than sorry - remember, electricity can kill!


----------



## Mainplus (Mar 6, 2008)

Just in case its more convenient or your local Maplin's hasn't got any in stock, Screwfix do one too at £6.99.

Socket tester

We have one of these and they work very well. I just leave mine plugged into a socket that I can easily see through the window, hook up and hey presto 3 red lights mean everything is all good to go!

Regards

Dave


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Polarity tester*



rayhook said:


> But you need to ask if it's really necessary ....
> Ray


If NL is revered and you turn off, say, a lamp, take the bulb out and one of those pins is live.

If a fuse blows in a UK plug the device is still live.

Now the chances of this being dangerous are pretty small but they are there.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Maplins*

Hi

For anyone who likes peace of mind, I ordered one of those Maplins gadgets and have just tried it.

I am pleased to report that all is well.

In the event that polariy is reversed, I simply use a different hook up lead that is wired to deal with that situation.

Thanks for the link to Maplins.

Russell


----------

